# My Delta 9 inch Table Saw



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I finally have my Delta 9 inch table saw together. I bought the saw without a fence for $70.00. I added a Delta T2 fence by drilling 2 holes to make the fence fit. I fired the saw up and it started vibrating and hopping on my raised wood shop floor. I noticed the motor pulley was not running true. It was a little off. So I replaced the motor pulley and the arbor pulley with machined pulleys and a link belt. The saw now is very smooth. 
Blades are hard to find but they make them. I also bought a forty tooth Freud blade. I hope it will be a good one. I like this little saw. I don’t have a lot of room in my shop so I may have to move it. I added 2 handles to the TS base so my saw can be lifted easily without cutting into your hands.

PS
I forgot I also had to reposition the rear fence’s foot for the back track as my top is only 22 inches wide instead of the standard 27 inch top.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have heard that the link belts make a big difference.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that belts a first , never seen one before . I didn't even know they made a 9" table saw?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can buy the links at Lee Valley Rick and you link them together to make a belt the length you need it. 

That looks like a good fence Lee. Most saws will saw okay with the major difference being how much power but what makes them a precision cutting tool is a good fence and at least a decent blade


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That looks like a good fence Lee. Most saws will saw okay with the major difference being how much power but what makes them a precision cutting tool is a good fence and at least a decent blade


I have also heard the fence makes a difference. The guy I bought the table saw from was a real wood worker and had a Biesemeyer fence on it. He wanted the fence for his new table saw. He said if I bought a good fence the saw would be accurate. I priced the Biesemeyer fence and they were too expensive for me. I found on eBay they had the Delta T2 fence for $160.00 so it sounded good to me and I bought it. The saw has a Rockwell 1 ½ hp motor which is about as big as you get on a contractor saw so hopefully I have that covered too. I hope this saw will serve me well. I have a few projects coming up and time will tell.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

I put machined pulleys and a link belt on my jet contractor saw and my old import band saw and both now run smoother and quieter.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee your biggest issues will be the lack of selection in 9" blades and the short out feed. I bought an old Rockwell off a friend for a second saw and added a melamine table on the side and when I did I extended it behind the saw 8-9 inches. I braced the extension to the saws legs with light angle iron which would still leave it mobile in your case. So the short out feed is a solvable problem which you may want to consider. I find the saw easier to use and safer with it there. 

I had considered one other option too and that was adding a 24-36" extension that attached to the saw with hinges and with fold up legs. If your motor sticks out the back that will make it harder but you still might be able to cut a section out of the extension. I have a 3' or so extension on my big saw and I would not want to be without it now.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice job on that saw. A friend had one of those he'd used for a very long time. The fence and blade are surely the key, so long as the blade is square to the miter slots. I also suggest you build an outfeed table. It is so much safer. As to blades, when you find them, make sure you have at least 2 of the ones you need most so you have a backup while one is sharpened. Beside that, you may find that eventually, they are no longer available new. Really good job on reconditioning and adapting that saw.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done. I put the T-2 Fence on my craftsman table saw a number of years ago, and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I get link belts at harbor freight and they are cheaper,have them on all my machines,they run quieter great invention.
Herb


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess I should mention where I bought the pulleys in case someone needs some. I bought my machined pulleys from in-lineindustriesdotcom. They were the only place I found the pulleys I needed. I am running a 2 inch arbor pulley and a 2 ½ inch pulley on the motor. He also had the Acc-link belt which I bought to save on shipping charges by only having one shipping charge ordering form the same place as one order.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just added dust collection to my 9 inch table saw. Woodcraft had a 4 inch dust collection plate which was just the right size to fit the opening on the bottom of the saw. I will probably just tape the back side of the saw for better dust control doing 90 degree cuts. The tape will need to be removed for bevel cuts or I may use my miter saw. I guess the contractor saw is not the best for doing dust collection.


----------

